# frontosa tank size



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a 4x2x2 tank how many frontosa could i keep in this size of a tank without needing a bigger sized tank. Dan.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not keep any in a four foot tank. Six feet you can start considering frontosa.


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I would not keep any in a four foot tank. Six feet you can start considering frontosa.


Ok then, is there any other nice looking larger sized cichlids that i could be able to keep in a n 4x2x2 tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look at the cookie cutter tanks for 75G (48" long like yours) with CA and SA fish...there are some big guys there.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

With larger CA, you're going to be a bit limited, and you will not enjoy a colony effect like keeping Fronts. I wouldn't recommend large fish, but something like Thorichtys that averages about 6". Several species that are commonly available and can do well in groups with some proper aquascaping.


----------

